# Dry firing?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else use snap caps to practice dry firing w/ at home?

I had a bad flinch I was developing a few months back. At the time, I had a 1911. I bought some 45 snap caps and practiced w/ them. Made a big difference. The skills learned carried over to my other guns too.

Now, I have some 9mm ones and have been practicing w/ my USP compact.


----------



## highrider (May 8, 2006)

Hi, Shipwreck. You may have opened a can of worms with this thread. :smt071 Seems like everyone has a different opinion. I personally like to use snap caps. I admit that they may not be necessary, but I figure they can't do any harm, and I just feel better about using them.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

What exactly are snap caps?

Sorry, newbie here.


----------



## highrider (May 8, 2006)

Method said:


> What exactly are snap caps?
> 
> Sorry, newbie here.


Hi, Method. Snap caps are basically dummy rounds of the same size & the caliber of the gun in which you are using them. You can get them in almost any gun store. Their use is in training (loading and unloading) and dry-firing your pistol. They are used in dry-firing to prevent damage to your pistol. There is some contention as to whether they are really needed when dry-firing.


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

I am not a fan of snap caps. Too many problems when they get mixed up with live ammo. Also, I feel that a serious handgun student can cure a "mash" without resorting to those silly gimmicks. A good regimen of dry practice with a knowledgeable teacher and he can pull himself out of that behavior and be better off for it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I keep the real ammo and the snap caps seprate. And, if I put the gun down w/ snap caps in it and walk away, I double check it the next time I pick it up.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

highrider said:


> I personally like to use snap caps. I admit that they may not be necessary, but I figure they can't do any harm, and I just feel better about using them.


I agree with highriders sentiment. It cant hurt! If I don't have them handy, I don't worry about it however. A good quality center fire handgun will not be harmed by dry fireing...

On the other hand, Snap Caps are RED and with ANY diligence and attentiveness to what your doing, you can't get them mixed up with live ammo... If you are confused as to which is which, either only pull the trigger at the range or get a new hobby!

The most dangerous gun in the world is an unloaded gun!


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> highrider said:
> 
> 
> > I personally like to use snap caps. I admit that they may not be necessary, but I figure they can't do any harm, and I just feel better about using them.
> ...


Well stated *Hal8000*. If you are following proper safety practices you should be checking the firearm every time you pick it up or hand it off to another person. If I plan to do a lot of dry firing I'll put in a snap cap, it can't hurt to cushion the impacts. Just so you put it in in a way that won't lead to extracter damage..... Load it into the chamber through a empty magazine (except for the snap cap), don't just drop it in to the chamber and drop the slide.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I use the snapcaps, I pull that trigger quite a bit - I especially like to have a snapcap in non-striker fired pistols.

I have actually seen the occasionally damaged Glock shown on Glocktalk - damaged slide from dry firing.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I do some dry fire practice, but I don't use snapcaps. They probably aren't a bad idea though.

Howeveer, we do a drill of mixing plastic dummy rounds with live ammo at the range. If a shooter has a flinch, them hitting on the plastic round will wive it away. Plus, it makes you practice malfunction drills.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Personally, they've helped me alot. Before I was tending to pull down abit when pulling the trigger. When dry firing and using snap caps, it has helped me to stop doing that.


----------



## jonathon (May 8, 2006)

I don't dry fire anything but Glocks and Rugers without snap caps..


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

+1


----------



## chuckles (May 7, 2006)

Every gun gets used with the snap caps. Maybe they aren't necessary but it sure can't hurt and if it saves even a tiny bit of wear and tear, why not?


----------



## Win 73 (May 21, 2006)

Go ahead and dry fire it, its a Ruger.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

chuckles said:


> Every gun gets used with the snap caps. Maybe they aren't necessary but it sure can't hurt and if it saves even a tiny bit of wear and tear, why not?


Ditto that


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I have never tried them but a friend mentioned that I should get some A-Zoom and try. So I think I will pick some up next week and give them a try.


----------

